# Yamaha 2007 90 TLR running issues



## Allenew (Jul 7, 2021)

My 2007 90 TLR has been shutting down unexpectedly after about 10-15 minutes of running. It typically restarts immediately but runs very erratic and may/or/may not be able to get up on plane. The carbs have been rebuilt several times over the years, gas tank has fresh fuel, new plugs, new fuel pump, new impeller, new lower unit lube! I've had this motor in the shop multiple times and no one seems to know exactly what's going on or how to correct the problem. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

Test it with a portable tank and new fuel hose/primer bulb. Eliminate the fuel delivery. Make sure the vent on the tank is unobstructed. If it is clogged or closed it will stop the fuel flow after about 10-15 minutes of running. You can also test this by watching your primer bulb get sucked flat. If it does, loosen the fuel tank cap and see if it resolves the issue


----------

